# -



## jw (Oct 3, 2005)

-


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

*Jeff\'s Batting a Thousand!*



Now I can let this one go!



> _Originally posted by joshua_
> You're a junior in our book, Jeff!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Oh my! From whence did that come? You really hold grudges, no?



From about 200 posts ago.

I don't hold grudges...I get even.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats, Jeff!


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 7, 2006)

2000 Posts today!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Puddleglum (Mar 7, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats, brother!


----------

